# How many exercises per muscle



## DanielScrilla (Jul 8, 2012)

Been training natural around 8 months now im 21 before i started i was a skinny 9 stone 10 currently a skinny 10 stone 6 have seen a lot of improvement although I still have a lot to learn and years to grow but I think I've been going wrong and not progressing as much as I could be as I could be doing to many exercises per muscle example

Chest triceps day

4 sets flat dumbbell press

4 sets incline dumbbell press

4 sets weighted dips

4 sets of incline flys

triceps I do 3 different exercises all 4 sets each after chest

Back biceps

4 sets of pull-ups palms away

4 sets of lat pulldown

every other week I do deadlifts 4 sets

4 sets of rows

4 sets of t bar row

2 exercises for biceps after back 4 sets each

Help will be appreciated


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Shoulders and legs?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

i stick to1 or 2 exersices per muscle works very well, sometimes just 1

never trian arms either directly

at your level stick to the basic compounds and just 1 or 2 tops imo


----------



## DanielScrilla (Jul 8, 2012)

Dux said:


> Shoulders and legs?


Yea I do shoulders legs lol just didn't stick it in there as just wanted to show an example


----------



## DanielScrilla (Jul 8, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> i stick to1 or 2 exersices per muscle works very well, sometimes just 1
> 
> never trian arms either directly
> 
> at your level stick to the basic compounds and just 1 or 2 tops imo


So you mean like 4 sets of flat bench press and that's the chest workout done ?


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

what sort of reps are you doing?


----------



## DanielScrilla (Jul 8, 2012)

Yea I only really do compounds dips shoulder press squats deadlifts bench press n some isolations now n then


----------



## DanielScrilla (Jul 8, 2012)

lickatsplit said:


> what sort of reps are you doing?


6-8 sometimes ill go to 10 a bit lighter weight


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

You can't go too wrong if you're going heavy, and by the end of your session you're fcuked.

Do you feel like you're knackered by the time you're finished?

I tend to do 3x3 sets per body part, with the final set of each exercise being my max for 6 reps.

Try throwing in some drop sets if you feel like you've something left in the tank.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

DanielScrilla said:


> So you mean like 4 sets of flat bench press and that's the chest workout done ?


i do around 4 sets yes, aslong as your programme allows constant progression via weights and reps you will grow like fck


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

I personally would drop the t-bar row and install the Deadlifts full time.

Also for size I would go for higher reps over the lower 6-8 reps per set.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

As Rick says, progression on the big lifts will add more to your physique that umpteen lesser exercises. I would do 5 sets of bench followed by 1 or 2 sets of flyes to add a stretch at the end and that would be it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Agree with Rick and Ming, I had chest day today.

5 sets of BP, 3 set of flyes, fcked, done.

I also got my new PB - 160KG BB BP


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Think this really depends on your desired physique, if you look at the guys that do fewer exercises, they're huge, so for growth its evidently better. But if you want to be chiseled up, it might be worth doing more exercises.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

my routine is this at the moment..

push- log press, close grip bench

pull- deads, bo rows and chins

legs- front squats

going very well aswell


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

L11 said:


> Think this really depends on your desired physique, if you look at the guys that do fewer exercises, they're huge, so for growth its evidently better. But if you want to be chiseled up, it might be worth doing more exercises.


agree with this

at his level i think adding movements to shape and chisel is a waste if recovery


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

I do Flyes, Flat DB and decline Bench 4 Sets of each but not so heavy on flyes and I am done!


----------

